# router choice for circle cutting



## jossch (Nov 8, 2012)

Which router to purchase is a dilema. my first choices include Triton, Bosch or Dewalt. The Triton has a base with a circle cutter attachment, the Bosch adds $50 bucks for the attachment and the dewalt, I like the 621, has no attachment for circle cutting but it is the cheapest. Any ideas? I'm leaning to the Triton.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joe. Did you purchase the circle cutting jig from Mobile Solutions? can you show a photo?

I have not seen this one, however if you build the jig shown by Harry in your earlier thread, almost any router will do. I would recommend a plunge router. 

Although a great router, I only use my Triton in the table. I have 3 other routers for circle jigs.

Which model Triton are you looking at?

I cannot speak for the other routers on your short list.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe,

How big of circles are you cutting? You can make a real simple circle jig for peanuts. My first version was a piece if 1/4 inch thick plastic I bolted to the router instead of the baseplate. My later versions have been 3/8 or 1/2 inch wood drilled to accept a 1" template guide bushing. Very simple and effective


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Unless you only lan on making very small circles (and a lot of them) I wouldn't use this as a deciding factor. s mentioned you can build a jig for a buck or two that will cut circles as large as the size of a table.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with Art. While I have a couple of circle jigs, both commercial and shop built, I found that many projects incorporate a variety of different radii and have found it easier just to make a purpose built jig for those projects. This is one I dug out of the scrap that I built for a shop vac cart. The large hole is for a 1" guide bushing and the pivot holes are labeled with the radius, whether an inside or outside radius and the bit size. Just a piece of scrap 1/2" ply.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

any router can be used for circle jigs, so the question should be more: plunge or fixed base router for use with a circle jig?

a plunge router is more useful in this case, and also in many other cases.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

jschaben said:


> I agree with Art. While I have a couple of circle jigs, both commercial and shop built, I found that many projects incorporate a variety of different radii and have found it easier just to make a purpose built jig for those projects. This is one I dug out of the scrap that I built for a shop vac cart. The large hole is for a 1" guide bushing and the pivot holes are labeled with the radius, whether an inside or outside radius and the bit size. Just a piece of scrap 1/2" ply.


John, this is such a simple implementation, and so elegant. I love it.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"cutting but it is the cheapest. Any ideas? "
******************************
My 621 plate, quite similar to the 618, is machined for circle/disc cuttings.
************************
See pix no.4


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jasper,no need to make a very easy job into a hard one all that's needed is the right base plate..

Amazon.com: jasper circle jig: Tools & Home Improvement

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaGGbq7_DKM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jMBeM0WBw

==


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jossch said:


> and the dewalt, I like the 621, has no attachment for circle cutting but it is the cheapest.


Hi Joe

As others have said it's easy enough to make-up your own circle jig, but DW do list one for the DW613/615/620/621/622 called a DE6905 _*trammel bar*_ over here (in Europe) and I'd be surprised if it weren't available in the USA. If it isn't then the DW620/621 routers have the same diameter fence rods set the same distance apart as the Bosch 1613 (GOF1300 in Europe).

Personally I prefer plunge routers because they can tackle cuts that you can only dream of with a fixed base router, e.g. mortises,etc - but I have to admit they aren't as handy under a table. I use the DW622 (European variant of the DW621 with slightly more powerful motor) and the dust extraction has to be best in class. I also find it light and highly manoueverable router for daily use.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a 2 ways to make circle jigs. The first one I just use the rods from my sidefence (Bosch GOF 1300CE). If you use longer rods there is almost no limet to size of circle. Nr. 2 is very good for small circles from ca. 2o mm to about 25o mm radius. Not my design but from Router Magic by Bill Hylton. You might need a longer bit do to the thicknes og the jig.
If you do not want a pilot hole in the circle just use carpettape and a washer or some other with a hole.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

edge guide and a cir.jig all in one,just take off the Vacuum Adaptor and put in a center pivot screw.

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW6913 Router Edge Guide with Fine Adjustment and Vacuum Adaptor: Home Improvement

But I will say many,many routers come with a edge guide that can be use for a cir.jig so to say you don't need to buy one or make one.
==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*which router*



jossch said:


> Which router to purchase is a dilema. my first choices include Triton, Bosch or Dewalt. The Triton has a base with a circle cutter attachment, the Bosch adds $50 bucks for the attachment and the dewalt, I like the 621, has no attachment for circle cutting but it is the cheapest. Any ideas? I'm leaning to the Triton.



There have been many answers giving ideas on circle guides, but not too many which of the 3 routers are recommended.

Does anyone use a Bosch or Dewalt 621 in a circle jig?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've used a PC 690 (fixed base), Bosch 1617 (fixed and plunge), Hitachi M12V2 (plunge) and Bosch Colt PR20 (fixed--plunge base will arrive Monday!!). Jigs were home-built (a few different variations), Milescraft, Bosch edge guide. All routers and combinations did their job (when the user CORRECTLY divided the needed diameter by 2--and i'm really good with numbers!!). 

Opinion--plunge base is much better suited to the task, safer and easier to get started. Secondly, my absolute preference is the Bosch 1617, but that is prejudiced because i just really like that version over my other routers. Just got the Colt, that one will be easier yet to work with once i get cozy with it. 

earl


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have just posted a photo-shoot showing how I've made a router circle jig that is seamless in it's adjustment rather than in defined steps but for a super simple one here is a pdf. Rather than mount it on the router you could make it like shown by other members with a hole for a template guide to fit into and that in fact is a more elegant idea.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Does anyone use a Bosch or Dewalt 621 in a circle jig?


Hi James

I have a DW622 (which is the slightly more powerful EU version of the DW621) and I've used it in what could loosely be described as a circle jig (i.e. a piece of thin T & G board with the router screwed to one end and a panel pin throuh the other - site work is soooooo sophisticated at times :yes4. It works well enough that way and allowed me to put a radius edge on a cut-out. having a plunge was useful because I hadn't been able to rough out with a jig saw first

Regards

Phil


----------

